# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Per ambulance afgevoerd..

## Onassa

Vandaag een heel naar ongeluk gehad.
Ik zou gaan rijden met een stalgenootje.
Zij zag dat haar paard wat wondjes had, ik had Drop al gepakt en liep naar haar paardje toe om te kijken en net toen ik voorover boog, haald haar paardje uit naar Drop, maar helaas zat mijn hoofd ertussen.
Dus met volle kracht kreeg ik de hoef tegen mijn oogkas en wang.
Ben in de wei neer gevallen en er werd meteen actie ondernomen, paarden bij me uit de buurt en jassen en dekens over me heen omdat het regende en 112 gebeld.
De ambulance hoorde we al snel aankomen en kwam de wei in rijden.
Daar ben ik meteen nagekeken en op ee plank en in een hoofd en nekbrace gespalkt.
Ik ben niet weg gevallen, kon overal goed op antwoorde al was het mondjes maat.
Politie is er ook nog bij geweest,maar die heb ik niet gezien, want ik had steeds mijn ogen dicht.
hoorde wel dat er gezegd werd dat een paard de dader was van deze zware mishandeling en die gearresteerd diende te worden, iemand anders zei toen, nee, naar de slager, daarop heb ik nog geantwoord met "NEE", had niet meer door wat echt en gekheid was.
eenmaal in de ambulance kreeg ik infuus wat helaas weer op de hand mis ging en toen maar in de ader van mijn binnenkant elleboog gezet waar ik meteen een middel kreeg tegen de misselijkheid en morfine.
De sirenes gingen erop en zo naar Rijnstate gebracht.
er zijn meteen heel veel foto's gemaakt van alle delen van hoofd, kaak en bovenlijf.
Wonderbaarlijk genoeg was er niets gebroken wat de artsen bijna onmogellijk vonden en dus voor de zekerheid nog een keer een foto van mijn oogkas hebben gemaakt.
Gelukkig....echt geen breuken....zij hadden echt zoiets van....jij hebt een hele goede bescherm engel bij je (ja, das mijn mam).
Na wat info over de komende dagen konden we naar huis.
Mijn linker oog is niet zichtbaar meer, ook mijn kiezen en tanden en wang doen erg pijn.
Maar dit is allemaal erg zwaar gekneusd uiteraard.
De eerste 24 uur goed opletten of ik geen hoofdpijn en/of misselijk word, maar dat denk ik niet.
Nu dus aan de pijnstillers en hopelijk kan ik slapen.
Zo zie je maar weer, al bijna mijn hele leven tussen de paarden en dan ineens zit een ongeluk in en klein hoekje.
Ik had ook nooit VOOR dat paard moeten gaan staan met Drop al aan het touw want Drop was vandaag voor het eerst de echte pony wei in gegaan.
En tja...dat andere paardje was de enige ruin in de kudde en dacht hey, jou zal ik nu eens een flinke knal geven.
Toen ik daar in de wei lag dacht ik echt dat de hele boel verbrijzelt was....want wat kan er harder aankomen dan een paardenhoef die voluit trapt???
Blijkbaar heb ik een kop van beton.
Ik zie er nu uiterst charmant uit :Wink: 
Eigenaresse van dat paardje voelde zich erg klote, maar dat is natuurlijk overbodig want het zijn dieren die rangorde moeten bepalen en mijn positie was niet erg slim gekozen.
Een zeer pijnlijke les maar heb er zeker ook weer van geleerd, altijd alert blijven ook al gaat het decennia lang goed.
Nu weet ik weer even dat je altijd op moet letten met paarden.
Mijn oog is mooi paars/rood gekleurd, dus hoef daar effe geen make-up meer op te doen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

tjee meid...........wat heb jij toch altijd veel pech....en toch vrolijk!
hopelijk heb je goede pijnstillers en hoef je geen pijn te hebben,
sterkte lieverd!!

----------


## Oki07

Heel veel sterkte en beterschap! 
Mijn ervaring is dat koelen met ijs kan helpen tegen de zwelling en arnica-zalf schijnt ook te helpen. Ik weet het niet; na een ongeluk met de fiets heb ik het gebruikt met het idee: baadt het niet, dan schaadt het niet.

----------


## Onassa



----------


## dotito

Onassa,

Man man man....Wat heb ik toch te doen met jou jij bent ook niet voor het geluk geboren he,je moet idd een goede bescherm engel hebben gehad.Gelukkig is het nog allemaal goed afgelopen.....buiten dat oog,maar een oog krijg snel alle kleuren he.

Sterkte lieverd!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieverd toch... wat maak jij allemaal mee zég!!

Wens je héél veel sterkte en beterschap; dat je oog snel mag ontzwellen!!

Wat een wonder dat je niet zwaarder gewond bent ... jij hebt idd een beschermengel!!

Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## gossie

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en beterschap. Dat is niet mis wat je overkomen is, en idd heb een beschermengeltje bij je gehad.
Sterkte meis

----------


## Onassa

Thanks meiden....ja, als im mijn engeltje niet steeds bij me heb was ik er allang niet meer geweest.
Ik moet nu wel gaan oppassen dat ik ze niet allemaal opmaak met zulke grappen.
De zwelling blijft nog steeds flink toe nemen, heb nu ook een echte hamster wang.
Ik lig nu veel op de bank met koude lappen op mijn linkerkant.
Geregelt de pijnmedicatie innemen en verder is het afwachten hoe het zich gaat herstellen.
We zien het wel weer.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte lieverd .... 
Megaknuffel en Xx (op rechterwang!!)

----------


## Onassa

Dank je Agnes, doet altijd goed een beetje extra steun en knuffels.
manlief zorgt goed voor me, dus komt allemaal wel in orde met me.
De tijd heelt alle wonden, zowel letterlijk als figuurlijk he  :Wink: 
Ben gewoon godsblij dat ik het nog na kan vertellen.

----------


## joshuatree

Heel veel sterkte gewenst.....en je ziet een ongeluk zit in een klein (of groot natuurlijk) hoefje...
Groetjes Josh

----------


## ikke64

@Onassa,

Ik ben al bijna mijn hele leven EHBO-er en loop al een tijdje mee in de sport wereld.
Koelen helpt echt tot zeker 48 uur na het trauma Een keer om 4 per dag. Door dat er veel weefsel schade is. Kan er eenvoudig meer schade ontstaan. Dit voorkom je door een keer of 4 te koelen. Daarna helpt koelen en warmte compressen afwisselen.
Hou er maar rekening mee dat al de verkleuring bij je oog over een paar weken je linker kaak de kleuren van de regenboog geven. Je oog zal een dag of 4 dicht zitten verwacht ik. En dan ontstaat het eerste spontane spleetje.

Veel sterkte ik ken het gevoel. Dat zal ik vanavond even vertellen. Mag nu van werk naar huis  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ach ach ach, meissie toch, wat zie jij eruit!!
en wat heb jij veel geluk gehad dat je er nog zo bijzit....
tis wel een ramp jaar voor je.
volhouden he kanjer!!

----------


## Onassa

Tuurlijk hou ik vol, ben een steenbok he,laat de kop niet zomaar hangen maar het is absoluut een rampenjaar.

Ikke...ik koel ook veel hoor,je voelt gewoon zelf wel als je zovwl pijn hebt dat koelen toch verkoeling geeft.
Ik genees over het algemeen wel snel met zulk soort letsel.
Mijn oog is alweer redelijk open en kan mijn wimpers ook alweer zien en voelen.
De verkleuring gaat ook al zakken.
Ik neem 3 maal daags 20 druppels tramadol met meteen 2 paracetamols erbij en daarmee is het redelijk te houden.
Pijnloos zal ik het de komende dagen niet kunnen krijgen, maar das effe doorbijten.

----------


## ikke64

@ Onassa,

Yep, zoals ik al zij ook ik heb ervaring met paarden die niet altijd even lief zijn. Zelf is er een keer een steigerend paard op mijn kuit geland. Deze was binnen 5 minuten dikker dan mijn boven been. Gelukkig heeft ze mijn botten gemist en was het alleen een spier blessure. Mijn dochter toen een jaar of 4 is terwijl ze de teugels vast had en het paard zich omdraaide een meter of 5 weg geslingerd. En geland met haar voorhoofd op een boomstronk. Haar ooglid hing op haar wang. Bij de eerste operatie waren 5 specialisten aanwezig. Haar ooglid was ingedrukt, haar neus gebroken en haar schedelbasis was ook niet meer intact. Op wat littekens na, die later nog bijgewerkt zijn, is ze verder 100% genezen. Maar dat heeft nog een paar operaties en meer dan een jaar geduurt. Haar bescherm engeltje was schijnbaar even op vakantie ;(

Sterkte Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Jezus mina Ikke....wat heftig van je dochter!!!
Eerlijk gezegt toen ik daar in de wei lag zag ik dat scenario namelijk ook al voor me hoor.
Ik vroeg ook aan de ambu broeder of mijn gezicht ooit weer normaal zou worden terwijl ik mezelf nog helemaal niet gezien had.
Maar het voelde echt aan alsof de hele linker kant verbrijzelt was.
De artsen waren ook echt met stomheid geslagen dat er niets gebroken was, vandaar dat ze alles dubbel gerontgend hebben.
Zij zeiden ook echt....je hebt wel een hele sterkte bescherm engel bij je gehad...want er komen daar vaker zulke gevallen binnen maar dan is er meestal toch wel het een en ander gebroken.
Kreeg een beetje de indruk dat ze dachten dat ik van een andere planeet kwqm ofzo  :Wink: 
Gister avond nog wel naar de huis artsen post geweest omdat de hoofdpijn erg toenam.
Heb wat extra medicatie gekregen waarop ik ook gelukkig redelijk goed heb kunnen slapen.
er werd geadviseerd om voor volgende week fysio te regelen o dat mijn nek natuurlijk een flinke optater heeft gehad, maar ik weet niet of ik dat ga doen.....heb dit jaar alzoveel gedoktert en gedaan dat ik het eigenlijk een beetje zat ben.

Maar nogmaals...het engeltje bij je dochter was dan misschien op vakantie, anderszijnds kan je het ook zo zien dat hij/zij er wel was gezien ze het overleefd heeft.
Want ook tegen mij werd een aantal
keer gezegt.....dit had echt héél anders kunnen aflopen.
En ik begreep precies wat ze daarmee bedoelde.

Groetjes, Diane

----------


## Sylvia93

Jeetje Diane..!

Een ongeluk zit zeker in een klein hoekje! Gelukkig is het enkel dit, en geen ernstige breuken! Je hebt echt heel zeker een beschermengeltje!! Nou doe lekker rustig aan, en hoop dat de zwelling en de kleuren snel verminderen.

Sterkte!!

----------


## Onassa

Vandaag een aanzienlijk midere dag.
Even goed in de gaten houden, hoofd en nek doen nu ook erg pijn met misseijkheid.
Als het erger word weer contact met het ziekenhuis opnemen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Diane,

Het zit je ook echt niet mee  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat het niet ernstiger is dan het is, komt zeker door je beschermengel!
Zeker verstandig om de pijn ed in de gaten te houden en als je naar de acupuncturist gaat kan hij misschien iets voor je betekenen na dit voorval ipv dat je naar de fysio gaat?!
Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

Liefs!

----------


## Onassa

Lieve Luus.

Ik ga juist dinsdag naar de fysio ipv naar de acu.
Ik kan nu niet helemaal naar Apeldoorn naar die lyme arts, das te ver, dat red ik nog niet.
Dinsdag naar de fysio hier in het dorpvoor de nek klachten.
De spieren hebben zo'n flinke dreun gehad, die moeten ook weer genezen en "leren" mijn hoofd pijnloos te dragen.

----------


## ikke64

Sorrie, daar was ik je even voor vergeten te waarschuwen. De spierpijn is echt heel normaal en kan geen kwaad, is alleen heel vervelend en vooral pijnlijk. Wat de hoofdpijn betreft. Hoofd pijn is redelijk normaal natuurlijk. Maar je moet waakzaam zijn voor drukkende/stekende pijn zeer lokaal/plaatselijk. Onmiddelijk contact opnemen met het ziekenhuis. Dit laatste ook als je af en toe even afwezig bent, flauwtes voelt enz. Alles wat niet normaal is blijft verdacht en is een reden om even navraag te doen bij de deskundigen. En normaal moet het vanaf de 3de/4de dag alleen maar beter gaan.

Hou je haaks, Ikke

Enne BTW, dat paard was gewoon even geschrokken, normaal liep onze kleine meid er gewoon onderdoor en was het een handje en een hoef op één buik. Gelukkig daarna ook weer.

----------


## Ilonaa

:EEK!:  Diane ik lees het nu pas, maar wat erg zeg dat dit je overkomen is, ik wens je heel veel sterkte en beterschap toe, en hoop voor je dat je gauww weer de oude bent !  :Wink:  

Liefs
Ilona

----------


## Onassa

Dank je Ilonaa, ik ga alweer te snel is me duidelijk geworden.
Gister avond laat nog even mee geweest naat stal nadat ik de hele avond visite had en niet gelegen heb en daarna nog een uurtje achter de computer.
Dat heb ik vannacht en vandaag geweten!!!!
Mijn bijnaam die ik van veel mensen krijg die me kennen is "juffertje ongeduld", nou heb die naam dus weer eer aan gedaan.
Ik wil nooit te lang "ziek"zijn en ga dan door mijn pijngrens heen.
Niet erg verstandig dus.
Maar dat schijn ik maar moeilijk af te leren.

Ikke...ja, die spierpijn is ook wel begrijpelijk na zo'n enorme knal.
Dinsdag naar de fysio en dan hoor ik het verder wel.
Zal ook wel weer zeggen, "veel rusten!".

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Mijn ervaring met spierpijn is dat lichte belasting veel beter helpt. De verzuring moet er uit en dat gaat het beste met een goed doorbloeding. Dus lichte massage, warm en koud aflossen en in beweging houden. Alleen heel goed opletten dat je geen andere houding aanneemt of de spieren verkeerd gebruikt want dan ben je verder van huis/herstel.
Succes Ikke

----------


## Onassa



----------


## sietske763

hey lieverd,
je ziet er al een stuk beter uit, dat beetje lippenstift maakt het helemaal compleet.....
hoe is het meiss, goed rusten hoor!!!
mooe kleur haar heb je, iets van donkerbruin ofzo?
ik d8 te zien dat je het verft.
dikke knuffel

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,

Ja als acupuncturist te ver is is het begrijpelijk dat je naar de fysio in het dorp gaat, hopelijk kan hij je vandaag goed helpen!
Fijn dat je paarden je herkenden en dat je de kracht had om bij ze langs te gaan  :Smile: 
Zo met make-up lijk je weer bijna helemaal op jezelf  :Wink: 
Wel proberen jezelf niet teveel te belasten he?!

Liefs

----------


## dotito

Amai.....ge ziet er idd al veel beter uit,hoop dat ge u ook wat beter voelt!

Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Je geneest snel. Complimenten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Onassa

Ja wat make up al niet kan verdoezelen he???
Het gaat ook echt wel beter hoor.
Ben vandaag alweer de hele dag op geweest en zelfs een eind met de auto weg geweest omdat ik mee ging met mijn vriendin voor een keuring van een pony.
Daarna naar de fysio geweest en bij mijn pa soep gegeten.
Nu ga ik zo douchen want merk nu dan ook wel dat het genoeg is voor vandaag.

@Siets, ja ik verf mijn haar, dat moet ik nu ook weer eens doen want je ziet hoe grijs ik ben he??hahahaha.
Mijn haar groeit erg hard dus moet er vaak aan mar heb meestal geen zin.

----------


## Onassa

> Je geneest snel. Complimenten.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Enoge wat ik steeds gedaan heb is flink koelen en traumeel creme erop smeren.
Ik heb altijdal wel een snelle genezing wat mijn huid betreft, das ook zo'n beetje het enige wat bij mij snel geneest :Wink:

----------

